# Batteries for REO Grand and Mini



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Ok guys so I have come to experience what so many have with peeling batteries at the terminals. My 18650 efest batteries have cracked on both ends and are now a hazard in the making. What alternative is there to the efest battery and that will not crack and peel in this manner?

I realise this is a topic raised before but I for the life of me cannot find the thread.

Any assistance welcomed thanks


----------



## WHITELABEL (2/12/14)

Can't you just re-wrap them?


----------



## Riaz (2/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Ok guys so I have come to experience what so many have with peeling batteries at the terminals. My 18650 efest batteries have cracked on both ends and are now a hazard in the making. What alternative is there to the efest battery and that will not crack and peel in this manner?
> 
> I realise this is a topic raised before but I for the life of me cannot find the thread.
> 
> Any assistance welcomed thanks


ive got some wrapping you can use to rewrap them


----------



## Paulie (2/12/14)

I just buy new ones and throw away to avoid disaster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/12/14)

New ones are expensive just rewrap efest ones seem to crack from pulling them out a reo and charger.


----------



## Daniel (2/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> I just buy new ones and throw away to avoid disaster



paulie , pls save those ones for me when I next visit for some juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Two videos on how to re-wrap here. Easy peasy.


----------



## Alex (2/12/14)

You don't need to pull them out the Reo, it's simple.. hold the Reo in one hand --> slide the door off with your other hand --> gently clap/bump your hands together, with the Reo still in the same hand --> catch the battery in the palm of your other hand.

Hope I made some kind of sense explaining this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## capetocuba (2/12/14)

Weird as I have had Efests and VTC's for well over 6 months and they still look like new.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

Alex said:


> You don't need to pull them out the Reo, it's simple.. hold the Reo in one hand --> slide the door off with your other hand --> gently clap/bump your hands together, with the Reo still in the same hand --> catch the battery in the palm of your other hand.
> 
> Hope I made some kind of sense explaining this.



@Alex i started doing it this way after you showed me that time a few months back. A much better way to get them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

I'll give the re wrap a try. @Riaz shukr for the offer ill make a plan to get some from you


----------

